# Spanish Sim



## Penny13 (Nov 26, 2016)

Does anyone know of or bought a Spanish sim to use for Internet ? Good value


----------



## kenspain (Nov 26, 2016)

Penny13 said:


> Does anyone know of or bought a Spanish sim to use for Internet ? Good value



My friend gets a movistar sim when he comes over i think he pays 6 euros a month just take a passport when you go.


----------



## Dartslf2000 (Nov 26, 2016)

No, but like you I'm looking lol. Expecting Three to cut us off well before we head home so want something to put in the mifi so we can get emails on the phones. Have been told theres some good knowledge at a shop on camposol so will be popping on there at the start of the month.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 26, 2016)

We used the Carrefour Data Solo Sim for Spain. 

You need to ask for a "Tarjeta Carrefour Internet Móvil Prepago" (= prepaid data-only SIM): 
SIM costs 5 € without credit. It's a data SIM for data and SMS only, no voice calls. 
Tarifa diaria: default plan, no activation is necessary, *1.21 Euro per day (= 24 hrs),* 100 MB at full 3G speed, thereafter speed is reduced to 128 kbps. You are charged only for the days that you connect. A 3 € per month minimum spending applies (as long as you have credit). 
Bono 1 GB add-on: 10 € for 30 days, 1 GB at full 3G speed, thereafter speed is reduced to 128 kbps. Activation: by sending SMS to 22864 with "ALTA BONO 1GB". Deactivation: by sending "BAJA BONO 1GB" to 22864. Data balance check: by sending "BONO 1GB" to 22864 (5 free SMS per month) 
Bono 3 GB add-on: 20 € for 30 days, 3 GB at full 3G speed, thereafter speed is reduced to 128 kbps. Activation: by sending SMS to 22864 with "ALTA BONO 3GB". Deactivation and data balance check: see above. 

In Carrefour megastores it can be bought using a foreign passport and local Spanish (hotel or campsite) address for registration only. Note, that there are two different SIM cards on sale: the INTERNET móvil with data-only and the regular prepaid card Tarjeta prepago Carrefour (= prepaid voice and data SIM)and a different tariff.

Credit can be displayed by calling *113# (for free up to 5 times per month). You can add credit online or in Carrefour supermarkets. Some tabacco shops and the Carrefour chains Día and Clarel offer credit for Carrefour Móvil too. 

This card runs on the Orange network.


----------



## spigot (Nov 26, 2016)

I used the same Three MiFi thingy that I use in the UK, it worked OK in France & Spain sending loads of photos etc. No good in Morocco, bought a Maroc telecom SIM cost 5 euros per month.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 26, 2016)

Dartslf2000 said:


> No, but like you I'm looking lol. Expecting Three to cut us off well before we head home so want something to put in the mifi so we can get emails on the phones. Have been told theres some good knowledge at a shop on camposol so will be popping on there at the start of the month.



You can top up your sim online without even registering with 3.
Just did mine yesterday on the "web top up " link.

Pay As You Go & top-up support – Three


----------



## Dartslf2000 (Nov 26, 2016)

Asterix said:


> You can top up your sim online without even registering with 3.
> Just did mine yesterday on the "web top up " link.
> 
> Pay As You Go & top-up support – Three



Its our mobile phone sims that are on three, we are on contract with the feel at home service but you only get so long and then they cut you off apparently so we just want to be prepared for that, and have a way of connecting our phones to the internet to pull down emails.


----------



## pamjon (Nov 26, 2016)

*Spanish Sim Card*

Hi, we have used for the last 5 years a network called Digi mobile. We use it on PAYGO for both calls and the internet. We pay each time we go a "bono" 10euros for 400 mins or 15euros for 800mins which lasts for a month. If we want the internet we pay 5 euros for 500mb or 8 euros for 1g which again lasts for a month. You have to make sure that you either cancel it just before the end of each usage if you don't want it any more or the money comes off your normal top up credit. Sounds tricky but it isn't.
With the normal credit on it we can still use it in France and it is incredibly cheap to use. Before this we used to use Movistar, cost us an arm and a leg. Where our house is in Spain is out in the sticks and we get a good reception virtually always. Hope this helps.
PJ


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 1, 2016)

Do any of these support streaming of Filmon ?   maja07


----------

